# Minimum distance from shore for vessels



## ManinBlack (Aug 10, 2016)

Hey guys - searched but didn't really find any specifics for this: A buddy & I were surf fishing just past park west on the beach, and a 18-20 foot center console buzzed past about halfway between the shore & the sandbar. We didn't have lines in the water, so no worry there, but LOTS of people out swimming closer to the parking lot. My friend was pissed & said that unless they were pulling up to shore, boats had to stay out past the sandbar. Any truth to that? Anybody have a local law to cite?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Common sense would say past the first bar. But that's in short supply.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

A one ounce Gotcha cast across the bow of those beach runners works wonders. :whistling:


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

Catchemall said:


> A one ounce Gotcha cast across the bow of those beach runners works wonders. :whistling:


Imagine how you would feel if you did that and then found out that the boat was rushing an injured person to shore so they could receive medical help and just overshot the medical personnel. 

While that may be rare, I don't know that I'd want to see someone purposely injured when you don't know the circumstances.


----------



## ManinBlack (Aug 10, 2016)

Rickpcfl said:


> Imagine how you would feel if you did that and then found out that the boat was rushing an injured person to shore so they could receive medical help and just overshot the medical personnel.
> 
> While that may be rare, I don't know that I'd want to see someone purposely injured when you don't know the circumstances.





Very true, but it's easy to tell the circumstance when they have 2 guys spotting in the cobia tower :yes:


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

If I'm watching a boat run the beach for a mile coming to me, I can be pretty certain he's a hiney hole. By the way, it was all tongue in cheek. I wouldn't throw across the bow anyway. Amidships would make sure the operator got some new body piercings. Might start a new trend.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

To my knowledge there is no minimum distance as long as they are operating in a safe manner.... that's part of it right by the pass... it honestly has zero effect on the fishing. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

John B. said:


> To my knowledge there is no minimum distance as long as they are operating in a safe manner.... that's part of it right by the pass... it honestly has zero effect on the fishing.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It all depends on where you're fishing as to what effect it has. One run down the beach will blow redfish out for quite a while.


----------



## ManinBlack (Aug 10, 2016)

John B. wins the internet for that avatar.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ya see a boat coming, start winding on your reel, or they will have your line in their prop. then your fishing day is over too.... that would suck for both of you....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Destin used to have an ordinance where boats had to stay outside the green reef (outer sandbar). Cobia fishing with a friend on his boat, I saw a cobia in knee-deep water and we went after it. A deputy on the beach went nukkin futs and nearly shit himself, jumping up and down yelling at us. My buddy ignored him and we hooked the fish and eased on offshore with it. I figured we would catch hell at the dock but never heard a word.

"The buffalo will roam, and the buffalo hunter will follow." - David "Mongoose" Strong


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like someone doesn't need to buy a house near an airport or the ICW.


----------



## Geno (Mar 23, 2017)

There is no law that says you have to stay in any depth or distance from shore. I often pull in between the sandbars and set my trolling motor to keep the boat in 3-4' water while we use the beach. That said, I come in straight from 1/2 mile out in an unoccupied area. Running down the beach is a dick move.


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

ManinBlack said:


> Hey guys - searched but didn't really find any specifics for this: A buddy & I were surf fishing just past park west on the beach, and a 18-20 foot center console buzzed past about halfway between the shore & the sandbar. We didn't have lines in the water, so no worry there, but LOTS of people out swimming closer to the parking lot. My friend was pissed & said that unless they were pulling up to shore, boats had to stay out past the sandbar. Any truth to that? Anybody have a local law to cite?


Where were you fishing at? I know alot of guys have been hounding the beach for Tarpon lately.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Per Okaloosa county:


Section 4.	Gulf of Mexico-Watercraft distance from shore, generally.

A.	The operation of any motorized watercraft within seven hundred (700’) feet of shoreline of the Gulf of Mexico in Okaloosa County including the incorporated areas is hereby prohibited subject to the exemptions provided in Section B hereof.

B.	The operation of non-propeller driven motorized watercraft within seven hundred (700’) feet of the shoreline of the Gulf of Mexico are hereby exempted under the following conditions:

1.	The owner or leaseholder of property bordering the Gulf of Mexico may give written permission for non-propeller driven motorized watercraft to enter and exit the shore adjacent to the property owned or leased within a corridor established, maintained, and subject to the following conditions: 
a.	The corridor must be as least twenty (20’) feet in width and not greater than forty (40’) feet in width and extending seven hundred (700’) feet perpendicular to the shore. Only one corridor will be allowed on each site.

b.	The corridor is to be clearly marked along both sides with orange buoys that are at least eighteen (18”) inches in diameter and anchored seven (700’) feet from the shoreline. Marker buoys must be removed when the corridor is not in use.

c.	The corridor must be at least ten (10’) feet interior to the extension of the property line of the permitting owner or leaseholder

d.	Entrance into the corridor from the shoreline must be marked by orange or red cones which must be at least twenty-eight (28”) inches high erected at the waterline.

e.	There shall be posted landward of the corridor a sign advising the public of the corridor and posting notice for vessels to proceed under idle speed.

f.	Swimming, surfing, sailing or wading shall be prohibited within the corridor but non-propeller driven motorized watercraft shall yield the right of way to any persons located therein.

g.	Non-propeller driven motorized watercraft shall be limited to the entry/exit corridor when closer than seven hundred (700’) feet from the shoreline and shall not exceed the idle speed or five (5 m.p.h.) miles per hour, whichever is greater, when within the corridor.

2.	Commercial fishing boats are exempted from the provisions of this Ordinance while in the process of deploying nets while conducting fish netting operations, but shall not operate in excess of idle speed or five (5 m.p.h.) miles per hour, whichever is greater, when within seven hundred (700’) feet of the shoreline.

3.	Publicly announced, properly authorized and supervised, and adequately patrolled regattas, speed trials, exhibitions, or other special events, when the same have been approved by the Board of County Commissioners and the applicant has provided a hold harmless agreement to the County, liability insurance in the minimum amount of $500,000.00 per person and $100,000.00 per occurrence naming the County as an additional insured on such policy, and such other conditions as deemed necessary by the Board including but not limited to protecting the environment, and assuring that adequate public facilities and emergency response teams and equipment are available.

4.	Commercial propeller driven motorized watercraft are exempt when owned or operated by the landward owner and operated within a corridor established, maintained, and subject to the following conditions:

a.	The corridor must be at least twenty (20’) feet in width and not greater than forty (40’) feet in width and extending seven hundred (700’) feet perpendicular to the shore. Only one corridor will be allowed on each side.

b.	The corridor is to be clearly marked along both sides with orange buoys that are at least eighteen (18”) inches in diameter and anchored seven hundred (700’) feet from the shoreline. Additional buoys will be placed at one hundred (100’) feet and three hundred (300’) feet. Marker buoys must be removed when the corridor is not in use.

c.	The corridor must be at least ten (10’) feet interior to the extension of the property line of the permitting owner or leaseholder.

d.	Entrance into the corridor from the shoreline must be marked by orange or red cones which must be at least twenty-eight (28”) inches high erected at the waterline.

e.	There shall be posted landward of the corridor a sign advising the pubic of the corridor and posting notice for vessels to proceed under idle speed.
f.	Propeller driven commercial watercraft shall not operate within the corridor or within seven hundred (700’) feet of the shoreline when weather conditions cause the surf to be in excess of two feet.

g.	Propeller driven commercial watercraft shall never operate any closer than one hundred (100’) feet from the shoreline, even when within the corridor.

h.	Propeller driven commercial watercraft shall never exceed idle speed or five (5 m.p.h.) miles per hour, whichever is greater, while within seven hundred (700’) feet of the shoreline.

(Ord. No. 77-14, Sect 1, 5-13-77; Ord. No. 77-21, Sect.1, 7- 5-77; Ord. No. 93-12, Sects. 1-3, 4-13-93; Ord. No. 94-03, Sect. 1, 2-15-94; Ord. No. 99-09, Sect. 1, 5-18-99)


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Great post, thanks 700 feet is a fair distance. Learn something new every day.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

With the exception of okaloosa county (which has some ridiculous laws among other things, but I digress) the folks in the boat have the exact same rights as someone on shore for the water in between them. 

Some common sense on both sides goes a long way (asking a lot, I know) 

If you're anywhere along here, you can't really get pissed if a boat comes within 100 yards of shore...









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Even though it's a county law, what is the state law,or federal law. State law trumps county and city ordinances. The county does not own the water. If the county claims the water then they should not have the beaches pumped back up on federal money, they need to use county money. Same as these ass hats on the beach with property to the water line that dont want folks on their sand. No more beach restoration to them 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*That Jaded old Phart has lots of smarts*

And shares them freely, often with me. There are several guys on this site that I'd like to have in my neighborhood and I am sure they know who they are. I've loved this site back to "Fish the Bridge" times.

Ken


----------



## MathGeek (Mar 31, 2012)

I go outta my way to give shore anglers and other beach goers plenty of room. But if there is no one on the beach for a couple hundred yards, I'll get as close as I think I need to to optimize fishing with safety being the only other consideration. I'm not gonna stay 200 yards off the beach just because someone "might" want to come along and use the beach at that spot.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

That county law would not hold up in any court! Although stupid to be running up and down the beach on the gulf side close to the beach, it's not against the law!

If someone actually was charged with that 700 foot law in Okaloosa county, it would not stand up in the court process if someone had the money to fight it! The county does not own the water or the land under it past mean high water line! A boat of any kind can navigate it!


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I used to run inside the bar all the time in my flats boat. Being inside the bar cuts down on the chop and slop outside the bar. When doing that, I always stood, never sat down so I could see further ahead. Ivevrun full bore inside the bar when the bigger boats outside the bar were getting pounded. ( a side benefit...closer to the bikinis).

Running inshore, I once pulled an 8 year old out of the water who made it almost as far as the bar...then wore out. He was about to go under when I eased right beside him and pulled him onboard. I eased in to the beach and dropped him off in about knee deep water. His mother, who had been sunbathing and not watching him, started screaming at me for getting my boat too close to her baby. I backed away from the beach while he was telling her what happened, jumped back up on plane and was out of there. Didn't want to have my boat attacked by the Great White Whale.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I love running the beach is closest possible. But then I make a wide loop if there’s swimmers or fisherman. I’ll like to do it in the ICW from the last condominium a long Fort Pickens to the pass. I love doing it from the pass to the fishing pier on the gom


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

The main problem with the okaloosa county ruling is 

by the way is written theoretically you can't go out the pass. i go within 700 ft of a gulf beach each time i go out the pass


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Bottom line (see what I did there?) you wanna run the beach in whatever county, don't start bitching if you end up with mono/braid around your propshaft from surf casters or God forbid, hit a swimmer and have that on your conscience for the rest of your life because the way I've read some of the replies here, ya'll ain't turning back to fess up what you did.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

We always were past the second sand bar unless cobia fishing off of Eglin beach near Navarre One can cast to a cobia from the second sand bar.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Some years ago I ran my 17'cc wot between the beach and 1st sandbar, only because I'd hit something out near the casino reef that busted my hull. I was taking on more water than my bilge could pump out, as well as running with the plug out. I had to keep the front up out of the water, and the only way was wot. At one point, the water was going over the transom when I started racing to the shoreline. I figured the closer to shore I was, the better, if it decided to sink. Wasn't too many swimmers out and a few surf fishers. I didn't get any line in the prop, nor ran anyone over. I made it back to the landing, but took awhile to get it out since it took alot of water on before I could get the trailer in the water, then had to slooowlly ease it out while waiting on the water to exit/drain as not to break down the trailer from excessive weight. 
So you never really know why someone is running so close to the shoreline. Maybe a legitimate reason. And if some DumbFuck hit me with a Gotcha lure, somebody's gonna get fucked up worse than me from a treble hook soon after I beach the boat. Your best bet is to report the hull numbers to the CG or FWC and let it go. just saying.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I've only run close to the beach (maybe 300 yards) to cut down on the chop and it was in the winter off PCB. Even on a flat day it could be really hard to see a swimmer in the water running 30 mph +. I agree that the Okaloosa county law is BS and wouldn't hold up in court, but in my opinion 700 ft is probably about the closest I would ever run to shore anyway especially in summer. If you are trolling I don't see a problem, but running full bore could get iffy


----------



## Fargo007 (Jun 2, 2020)

We're talking 233 yards here. That's pretty close.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

233.3 to be exact. Plenty far enough.


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

You just have to watch out for Plastic Pirates, I hear they get real angry when they tip over.  
( I am just kidding so don't get pissy.)


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I like to run on plane as close to the beach as possible. Like 15 feet or so. It really impresses the beach goers, as they're always waving at me and yelling words of encouragement. Some even throw beers to me.


----------



## TheBeeDeeGee (Oct 3, 2017)

I saw someone running about 100 - 150 yards off pensacola beach last week when it was flat. I had literally just seen some people swim out to the far sandbar about 20 min. before that. It was pretty damn calm and they were in like a 22 footer, there is really no need for it. Someone will get killed and then they will pass a law because people can't be reasonable


----------



## Stoker1 (Feb 17, 2014)

and when the propeller becomes a nice chum churn, people will still be bitching.


----------

